# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Тарас Бульба

## Stych

Посмотрел. Фильм оставил двоякое чувство. С одной стороны восхитительная игра актеров, а с другой сам сюжет и некоторые сцены. Я понимаю что тут полностью копировался Гоголь, но сцены с казнью, да и сцены с "русской землей" можно бы было бы как-нибудь смягчить что ли. А то кто-то обвиняет фильм в жестокости, а кто и в национализме. В принципе рекомендую для просмотра, есть о чем поговорить и подумать.

*По мотивам одной из самых известных повестей Николая Гоголя «Тарас Бульба». События «Запорожской сечи» отсылают к тяжелому периоду в истории казачества, когда запорожцы поднялись на борьбу с Речью Посполитой.

В самом центре политических интриг оказалась семья уважаемого казака Тараса Бульбы, переживающего глубокую личную драму. Его сын Андрий полюбил польскую аристократку и хочет бежать из Сечи. Раздираемый чувством и долгом Тарас объявляет сыну последнюю родительскую волю…

Съёмки фильма велись в России (на киностудии «Ленфильм»), в Украине (остров Хортица в Запорожье, Бахчисарай, Каменец-Подольский, Киев, Хотин и др.), в Польше (Варшава); начавшись в феврале 2007 года, они продолжались девять месяцев. Батальные сцены, которых в фильме насчитывается пять, снимались в основном в Каменце-Подольском и Хотине. В отдельных сценах фильма принимали участие более 1000 участников массовых съемок, 150 лошадей и около 100 каскадеров.*

----------


## Akasey

фильм вроде ничего, вот только на раз посмотреть и всё. я уже удалил

----------


## Serj_2k

вот и я не скажу, что фильм обалденный, как высказались многие на другом форуме. ничего особенного. рекомендуецца к просмотру один раз )) моя оценка 3,5 (4)/5

----------


## Sanych

Чёт меня то же не зацепило особо. Я уже высказался в другой теме, но может всё же в кинотеатре было бы больше впечатлений было.

----------


## MOHAPX

СТРАНА: Россия

РЕЖИССЕР: Владимир Бортко

В РОЛЯХ:
Богдан Ступка, Владимир Вдовиченков, Игорь Петренко, Магдалена Мельцаж, Михаил Боярский, Даниэль Ольбрыхский, Владимир Ильин, Юрий Беляев, Ада Роговцева, Борис Хмельницкий

НАЧАЛО ПРОКАТА: 2009

О ФИЛЬМЕ:
По мотивам одной из самых известных повестей Николая Гоголя «Тарас Бульба». События «Запорожской сечи» отсылают к тяжелому периоду в истории казачества, когда запорожцы поднялись на борьбу с Речью Посполитой.
В самом центре политических интриг оказалась семья уважаемого казака Тараса Бульбы, переживающего глубокую личную драму. Его сын Андрий полюбил польскую аристократку и хочет бежать из Сечи. Раздираемый чувством и долгом Тарас объявляет сыну последнюю родительскую волю…

----------


## HARON

А мне понравился!

----------


## Alandr

Кульный фильмец !!! 2 раза смотрел будет свободное время с удовольствием ещё разок гляну !!!

----------


## gleb-1965

Фильм так себе,средненький

----------


## Женя

Честно? Ожидал намного большего! Уровень ниже среднего! Чему удивляться-это российское кино!

----------


## BiZ111

Не люблю исторические жестокие. Грим актёров ничего  Атмосферно...
В кинотеатре смотрелся хорошо.

----------


## HARON

> Честно? Ожидал намного большего! Уровень ниже среднего! Чему удивляться-это российское кино!



 Всё бы вам малолеткам голивудские боевики!!! А эмоциональная окраска фильма?! По моему фильм сделан добротно в психологическом плане,но спецэфекты--это не "наш" конёк!))))

----------

